# He will not sit still!



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Feet can be very ticklish - and not in a funny way. Hold his foot firmly and squeeze his toes together when you can. It relieves some of that sensation for them.

Are you grooming on a table? It makes a huge difference.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Where are you grooming him? Is he elevated and secure (grooming arm and loop)? Is this your first time shaving the face and feet? Dogs pick up on our nervousness BIG TIME. This may be why he is squirming. Or, he may prefer having his foot shaved a certain way. Some dogs like it when they are standing on all fours, and you shave the bottom and inside the pads like you are shoeing a horse. For the back feet, with the dog still standing - if I want to shave the back right foot (facing the dog's behind), I place my left arm underneath the dog's belly and grab the foot, then shave with my right hand (opposite if you are left handed). The back left foot is a little tricky (for right handed people) - but I usually grab the foot with my left hand while my right arm is underneath the belly and clipper the foot away. For the front feet, some dogs are fine with you either extending their front leg as you grab and shave the foot while sitting/standing in front of them, or bending it at the elbows and shaving in front of them. Some dogs freak out if they see you clippering their feet, so I will sometimes grab the front feet and put it under my armpits as I shave the from behind (nails facing away from me). Some dogs are more comfortable having their feet shaved while laying on their side or on their backs in between your legs. You have to figure out what is comfortable for your dog. For the face shaving, I suggest watching videos on how to do this because it gets wordy explaining it in text. But you must be confidant in how you hold the dog and how much pressure you are putting on the face with the clippers. With lots of practice, you can be a grooming master in no time! Also use treats or praise when your puppy sits still and allows you to do one task. Just take baby steps!


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

He is on a table, but it isn't a grooming table. It is very stable and I have a slip on leash attached to the wall beside the table so he doesn't move around a lot. I plan to eventually get a real groomer's table with the arm. I did it today and it was probably my 4th or 5th time shaving his face and feet. I suppose I am still a bit nervous. I REALLY don't want to nick or cut him. I have tried so many different ways of holding and securing him. I think maybe my clippers are hot on his face and once he feels it, he can't stand it. I will try squeezing his toes together next time. I hadn't heard of that before now. I've watched the videos for his face and I think I've got the method of it but every time I go to grab his face he just pulls it every which way and I don;t want to put the clippers near his face when he does that in fear of cutting him. I appreciate the help and advice!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Press a finger into the soft space in the "V" of his lower jaw/chin. This stops most dogs from jerking their heads back. Be kind, release the pressure there when he is not jerking around (or just less wildly  ). You can keep working while doing this, BUT the joint at the chin where the two jaw bones (left and right) fuse together is fragile in a puppy so this isn't something you can force. Just applying moderate pressure with the tip of your finger works for some dogs. DO NOT hook a finger around your dog's jaw bone. Not nice, not safe.

Another thing you can do is wrap your hand around your dog's snout and push his head down (nose towards the ground) and back (against his neck). I use this as a correction, not as a restraint. It will stop a dog from fighting you. If you apply it for head flailing AND REWARD when he is good, you can get his behavior much improved very quickly.

*Practice holding his head still with a grooming hand-hold restraint before every meal. He'll learn really fast that if he tolerates it for a moment, something good will happen.*

Some dogs have an issue with restraint, but not with grooming. These dogs can be taught to accept restraint with reward training. But when you just need to get it done, my first two tips might help.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If the blades are hot, they will hurt - if he has learned that clippers mean discomfort then a few back to basics sessions may get him happy again. I would work as you would with a puppy going for its first groom - just a touch with the clippers off for a treat, then with the clippers on, then a few seconds more of the clippers (not the blades) held against his face, etc. I would be working for his cooperation, rather than his submission - grooming is part of your wider relationship, after all.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Blades should not be hot - or even uncomfortably warm. You can burn his body (and I'm not talking about the rash they call "clipper burn" sometimes.) It is a mistake of some new groomers when they are so relieved they finally have a restraint or position they can work in that they will continue grooming with a warm/hot blade in fear of losing the restraint/position.

Get several blades and alternate when they get warm. If you can't groom fast, then it doesn't work to have one blade and use a cooling spray.

I use 3 to 4 #40 blades when I do FFT on my mpoo. And I am FAST, and he is very, very good for grooming.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If like me, you are a total amateur and struggle to swap blades, try doing the face OR feet - however roughly - while the blades are cool, then the body with a comb attached, which done correctly keeps the blads well away from the skin. Let the blades cool while you do the top knot and tidy up the body with scissors, then come back to tidy up face and feet with cool blades. I fnd an inexpensive little trimmer makes doing toy feet much easier - I rough cut them with my Andis clipper, then do the fiddly bits with the trimmer, which stays cool. Running your clipper on its slower speed will also help to keep the blades cool - we amateurs need to take our time, I know!

Poppy is not keen on having her feet done - and my eyesight is not brilliant. The easiest way for us has proved to be to sit her on my knee, where I can hold her under one arm while tidying up her toes. For her face I use the holds illustrated by Shirlee Kalstone in her essential book, and have never had much problem with her.

Other things people have suggested include smearing something irresistable - like almond or peanut butter - on the upright of the grooming arm, as a distraction while getting feet done.


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice! I'll keep in mind about letting the blades cool. Mine are a cheaper set because I didn't want to spend a bunch of money if I wasn't sure I would continue to do it but now I think I will invest in a much better set of clippers for mine and Bo's sake.


----------

